# Meet & Skeet Event - Check it out



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

OK Guys, 

here's your chance to put a face with a handle,
to throw some lead through the thunder stick,
and a chance to back up all those claims of Wingshooting prowess!!

Last summer, 5-6 members got together at Island Lake shooting range for a round of sporting clays. I think everyone had a great time!

Well, we'd like to start this up again and why not start it up now?!!!

I've been working with BIG NIC on a concept "meet & skeet" event out at his shooting club and it looks like it's a go!!

We're going to have it on 4/9 (saturday) out at the Macomb sportsmans range.

shooting will include skeet, trap, and "DT" as Nic refers to it. this is the Duck Tower shoot where two member shoot together for a combined score at a number of different target presentations!
This is great fun! and I anticipate some good times and laughs as we all try to be ..............."TOP GUN" and have braggin rights on the forum!!! (well, at least until the next shoot!)

But that's not all folks! that was enough for me, but not for BIG NIC!! He's talking a lunch menu and the whole nine yards.

Big NIC will post details below, but we need to get a handle on head count, so please let him know if you'd be interested in meeting some of the guys and BREAKIN' CLAY!!!

I'M IN AND I LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING MANY MORE OF YOU THERE!!!

Take it away NIC!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

...and you know I'll be bringing a camera! we'll post some pics of the event (and hopefully, not too many misses!)


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

If the date ends up moving back a week I will be there. Otherwise I already have something I cant miss.

To bad it was fun the last time around.

OH if It does move I get Branta as my partner on the DT :evil:


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

I got your back there Branta:lol: you guys are gonna love this . Branta and I figured it was time to dust off the cobwebs of old man winter and have a little fun shoot. While we have a first class set of skeet and trap fields out here at *North Macomb Sportsmans Club* we also have a little game we call DUCK TOWER. Its a flurry style event shot by a pair of shooters that throws 30 targets in 60 seconds. No time to think ...just load and shoot!!!

As Branta said we are lookin' at Saturday April 9th and the club opens @ 12:00
PM or HIGH NOON:evil: in the case of a shoot out!! I thought I'd get some fellow members to help out and we"ll open as many skeet and trap fields as we need to provide a little "warn up " shooting and then we can hit the DT and really get the shootin' juices all fired up with some fast and furious DUCK TOWER:evilsmile 

Branta at some point can you try to post up the PM that I sent you describing
the DT game , it will save me from typing it ... also post those directions and
address info I sent if you still have them in your PM's if you would be so kind.


We will get more details out as the date gets closer but please consider yourselves invited out to NMSC to shoot some excellent targets , meet some of your fellow MS ers and maybe even have an after shooting bite to eat and perhaps a beverage to wash it down with. Fellas you gotta try this DT thing , if you like to shoot a shotgun Your gonna love NORTH MACOMB & DUCK TOWER


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

http://www.northmacomb.org/


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Hey Jason, you in?

Sounds like fun... IF I'm not in West Virginia, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Texas, Oklahoma or Louisianna.... :sad:


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

SafetyMan said:


> Hey Jason, you in?
> 
> Sounds like fun... IF I'm not in West Virginia, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Texas, Oklahoma or Louisianna.... :sad:


Dont know if this was directed toward me?

If the date doesnt change I probably can come...Will be a drive, get out of work at 2am so wont be on that side of the state until 4 or so...We can make it work though I'm young count me in...I have to get directions and I havent looked at the link that duckman put up so I will give that a looking then get back to ya if I have any questions...

Jason


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Sorry Nic,

I continually have to clean out both the in and out box and I didn't keep the old PMs.

thanks for the help 3.5! good link!!

-----------
DT or Flurry, this game is a riot and a fun spectator sport as well. Nic pretty much covered it in his description, but the real fun of the game is when you miss that one shot and now your partner is scrambling to pick it up, then "his" bird is thrown.... it usually leads into both guys empty at the same time scrambling to cram shells in the guns as birds continue to be thrown! :evil: 

Lots of fun! Hope to see some of you out there.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh ya I forgot to ask the cost...PM me if you want?


Thanks
Jason


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

SafetyMan said:


> Hey Jason, you in?
> 
> Sounds like fun... IF I'm not in West Virginia, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Texas, Oklahoma or Louisianna.... :sad:


Chip, I might be able to make it.....it's all about the babysitter at this point.I'm going to try to get to Ohmer next week for fishing and maybe some marble eyes on St.Clair.....That might use up all my kid watchin' vouchers. We'll have to see, Just curious, but how much is this shindig gonna run? 

OH YEAH!!! I almost forgot ifin' y'alls in West BY GAWD Virginia, anytime soon grab me some corn squeezins' ifin' the chance arises and stop and say **** howdy to my "outlaws" in Charleston. :evil:


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

Fellas , 

Costs for shooting @NMSC are as follows...

Skeet and Trap are 3.50 per round 25targets/rd

Duck Tower is 2.00 per round 2-shooters-30targets/rd

Lunch will be something simple , I'll make a large pot of some kind of Varmint
we'll supplement with Pizza or Chicken or Burgers and Dogs
Lunch Cost if applicable = less than 5.00$$

Beverages @ NMSC
pop & water - .75
Beer - 1.50 -12 oz can
bar drinks- 1.75
premium bar drinks- 2.25

Figure that for several rounds of shooting and lunch a 20.00 dollar bill will buy you an afternoon of big fun. Be careful though , Duck Tower can be extremely addictive and once it gets started its hard to stop 

Also an important reminder *TARGET LOADS ONLY* 3 dram max #'s 7.5 , 8 , 9 shot size and please _no hunting loads_!! Eye and Ear protection are required.

I'll answer any other questions as they come tomorrow. Gotta hit the sack as 
5:00 AM comes around too damn early . Looking forward to SMOKIN" some clay soon.


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

Gents , 

here is a brief description of thr DT game that I PM ed to Branta some weeks ago . It should give you an idea of the format of this event :

Originally Posted by *Big Nic*
_Branta , 

Good memory my man , yep thats us we have the Duck tower flurry and I'll try to explain as best I can . Its clear from reading your posts the last year or so that you are a experienced shooter so with the assumption that you know the skeet and trap games here goes:

Duck Tower is a 30 bird flurry that is shot by a pair of shooters( sometimes we draw partners randomly to spice things up ) in 1 minutes time. It is located on a combonation skeet/trap field with a 20' tower in back of the back sidewalk. The tower has a standard trap machine in it that of course oscilates side to side . 
the shooters are located in 2 "stands" which we can place anywhere on the field that we want but usally 
they are near skeet stations #3 and #5. the targets 
are thrown from the high skeet and the low skeet and the tower positions but they are random as per the computers pick. So you never know where they are coming from.

The idea is for 2 shooters to work in harmony to break
all the targets. The only way to accomplish this is to work in sync and you shoot while your partner reloads.You may only load 2 shells at a time and 
you must stay in sync to have any chance at a good score. In other words you shoot 2 shots , I shoot 2
shots while you are loading , you shoot while I reload.

All I can say is that its fast and furious sort of like a bar fight with shotguns:lol: I am the chairman of this event at our club _


_I hope this helps to explain the game to those not familiar with a flurry style event. Not to worry though we will have the skeet and trap fields up and running for those that prefer a normal shooting game_


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Sounds like fun. Count Me in and I think My son might want to come also. I'll let Ya know on him in a day or so.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

How far of a drive is the place from Muskegon? It sounds like a geat time and I would like to make it if I can!


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

H333 , 

North Macomb SC is located in Romeo MI which is about 30 miles north of Detroit. Looks like it would be a pretty good jaunt from Muskegon. I'll guess at about 3.5 hours or so but thats just a S.W.A.G (scientific wild a$$ guess ).
Would love to have you if you can make it


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Perhaps the wife and I will need to take a ride seeing as we will be on spring break


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Count me in for 2 people. Myself and 14 yr old son. How many rounds?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks for setting this up Russel! I'll have to think about it since it would be a bit farther than Island Lake for me (2.5) hours. So after spending time with you guys last summer, I don't know if its' worth the $45 in gas :lol: 

Of course I'm kidding  I'll have to see what the ball and chain has in the works and hopefully I'll be able to make it.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Sounds like it'll be a blast, will try to make it. Have to make sure I have some turkeys located up north for the 18th, before I can play though.  

Will let ya know if not this one I'd be up for one later in the year, the duck tower shoot sounds like fun.


----------



## Herd Bull (May 13, 2004)

Sounds like a fun time, unfortunately I can't make that date. Will be running the dogs in a hunt test that weekend. Maybe next time.


----------

